# Largemouth striped trout in Port Charlotte...



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

While the big wind was blowing yesterday, we laid low in the residential canals. We had to weed through a few mangrove snapper and sheepshead and stingrays before the big boys came out later at night... 
These pull a lot better than the speckled trout am used to catching north of here! Ha!
We caught 7 or 8 and a keeper red within about an hour and a half...
Lighted docks was the ticket...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice snooks!!!! Them and peacock bass are on my list of must catch!!!


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish! I looooove Snook!


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks, they are a very fun fish. (And very tasty of course).
Too bad they're out of season, we must have caught six or eight sIot fish so far this week.
Today in the Myakka cut off, the passage between Myakka and Peace rivers behind Hog Island, we found a school of 14 inch trout that kept us busy for at least 2 hours. We must have caught 30 or more, including a couple of reds and sheeps that were also small. Half a dozen of the fish were keeper size, very fun and busy fishing afternoon.
Barefootn on the boat deck. My feet got sunburned...


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Jason said:


> Nice snooks!!!! Them and peacock bass are on my list of must catch!!!


Just let me know and I'll tell you where to go


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bullshark said:


> Just let me know and I'll tell you where to go


Ifin I ever get another chance to head down there, you're on!:yes::thumbsup:


----------

